# Country Gravy Recipe help



## napalm (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a real problem with getting a decent Sausage Country Gravy here in the UK.

Online I can get around 3 servings for what works out to be about £14 ($22usd) which is a little bit rich for 6 cups of Gravy

I've managed to get a recipe that lets me make my Biscuits for breakfast but not having the right gravy is messing me up.

Can someone share a recipe that _*doesn't use any branded goods*_ (as they may be hard to get hold of here) for Country Sausage gravy. 

This man needs a decent biscuit for breakfast

Alex


----------



## themule69 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sausage fat, Crumbled sausage, flour, milk. S&P to taste.

Cook sausage in pan and remove for later. Start with your fat on low heat. Whisk in the flour stirring the whole time. Let the mixture brown some to you liking. Slowly stir in milk. It will thicken as you go. Crumble sausage and add to gravy. Salt and pepper to taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## squirrel (Oct 30, 2014)

themule69 has a good idea, but he forgot to tell you to whisk in the flour. You want to make a roux. To be more specific, you want to make a blonde roux. Hope you like blondes. A roux is equal parts fat and flour. After you brown your sausage remove it from the skillet. Add in fat from sausage and flour. A good rule of thumb is 2 Tablespoons fat, 2 Tablespoons flour per one cup of liquid. You need to cook the fat/flour mixture over a low/medium flame for 10 minutes to remove any raw flour taste BEFORE adding any liquid. Slowly add liquid, in your case add whole milk. Personally, I like to add in a little heavy cream to add richness. Whisk until thickened. Key here is do not use high heat. Patience grasshopper. Season to taste and you are good to go! Hugs, Cheryl


----------



## themule69 (Oct 30, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> themule69 has a good idea, but he forgot to tell you to whisk in the flour. You want to make a roux. To be more specific, you want to make a blonde roux. Hope you like blondes. A roux is equal parts fat and flour. After you brown your sausage remove it from the skillet. Add in fat from sausage and flour. A good rule of thumb is 2 Tablespoons fat, 2 Tablespoons flour per one cup of liquid. You need to cook the fat/flour mixture over a low/medium flame for 10 minutes to remove any raw flour taste BEFORE adding any liquid. Slowly add liquid, in your case add whole milk. Personally, I like to add in a little heavy cream to add richness. Whisk until thickened. Key here is do not use high heat. Patience grasshopper. Season to taste and you are good to go! Hugs, Cheryl


OOPS Cheryl. Thanks for catching my omission of the four 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I fixed it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 30, 2014)

You've got the basics from mule and Cheryl already. This gravy is so simple and delicious it's amazing. I have nothing else to offer other than start with a great recipe for breakfast sausage. The sausage plays such a big part in a biscuit gravy and should really shine. I went to school in Alabama, and that's where I learned to love a biscuit 'n gravy. That $hit is good! A money shot of my sausage gravy I made with Pop's breakfast sausage mix.













20140816_073450 (1).jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Oct 30, 2014


----------



## ssorllih (Oct 30, 2014)

That is the basis for all gravies and thickened sauces. When you have a large surplus of fat you can melt it and whisk in flour cup for cup and cook it until it boils. let it cool and save it for thickening soups and stews or for melting to make future gravy.


----------



## napalm (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks very much everyone. Really appreciate the feedback.

Looking forward to Breakfast on Monday - just wish I had time to cook some up before!


----------



## medic92 (Nov 20, 2014)

A couple of things.  First off, all these basic gravies are awesome but you can make them SO much better.  Try adding unsalted butter or a tablespoon or two of bacon fat to the sausage fat when you're making your roux.  Also, skip the milk and use half & half instead.

Granted, I live in Illinois.  but I was born in Alabama, raised in Mississippi and was taught by a Grandmother in Georgia.


----------



## superdave (Nov 20, 2014)

Medic92 said:


> A couple of things.  First off, all these basic gravies are awesome but you can make them SO much better.  Try adding unsalted butter or a tablespoon or two of bacon fat to the sausage fat when you're making your roux.  Also, skip the milk and use half & half instead.
> 
> Granted, I live in Illinois.  but I was born in Alabama, raised in Mississippi and was taught by a Grandmother in Georgia.


Medic, my gravy brother!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   And if you like a little heat, add a couple shots of Tabasco hot sauce.


----------



## venture (Nov 20, 2014)

Good start for you from folks who know.

Basically a roux from meat fat with the meat of your choice. The amount of flower and fat (equal amounts) will depend on the amount of liquid you plan to add.

In this case sausage grease which would often be a good choice.

With a well made roux, the next problem is the amount of liquid to be added.

Some people like a really thick gravy, almost like wall paper paste.

Others like a thinner gravy which just coats the back of a spoon.

Gravy definitely needs a few minutes of gentle simmer or you will get a raw flour flavor.  And gas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, over cooking a roux , the gravy, or flour in general will reduce its thickening power.

A little practice and experimentation will get you there.

I should add that when I think of "country gravy"  I think of milk.

I have also had other great gravies made from water, coffee, or stock.  After all a gravy is a sauce made with meat drippings?

I have never tasted anything out of a box that I would serve?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jlcnuke (Jan 13, 2015)

As a side note, if you don't have enough fat to make a thick gravy you can use butter as a substitute or in addition to the fat.  Butter + flour works the same way as fat + flour to produce a roux.  I make my sausage gravy by browning the sausage, adding butter, then add flour until the flour stops "mixing into" the sausage/butter combination, then adding milk.  Stir on medium heat until it reaches desired thickness.  I don't remove the meat when making the roux like some do.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 13, 2015)

There is really nothing quite as good as a thick sausage gravy and biscuits for breakfast.


----------

